# Glove box decal for 1968 Le Mans convertible



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
I'm looking for the correct glove box decal (tire pressure) for my 1968 Le Mans convertible.
(found three different typs in the web....)
Please let me know.
regards: Peter


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi kobold,

Here is a picture of an original water slide decal from a 68 GTO.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot !
regards: Peter


----------

